# Any Body Use These Monster Boaring Bars



## dlane (Jul 30, 2015)

I got this from a cl find and was going to try to sell it on e bay, it is on a aloris ca holder , it is 1-1/2" Dia.
1-1/2' long criterion carbide insert , if useable any idea of a asking price ?. Had it on this site classified with no responce
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 30, 2015)

What inserts does it use ? I may be intrested. I don't know if the holder would fit the dorian on our 20" lathe but the bar I could use mabe.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 1, 2015)

That's a good bar, but a little much for a Sherline or a HF 7 x 12.


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2015)

any idea of a cost for this setup ?.
the insert would be a T somthing I don't think it had a hole, I'll check tomorrow.
I think it's longer and heavier than my Sherline lathe .


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 1, 2015)

It almost looks like a carbide de-vibe bar. Stick a magnet to to it and compare to any normal steel. Carbide is a little magnetic, but nothing like steel. You'll be able to tell the difference. If that is a carbide bar, it's high-dollar. I didn't study the picture, but it looks like the shank and head are (or were) 2 pieces. That's what got me to thinking about it being a carbide bar.


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi all , it had some light rust on it I B blasted the long part here is a pic of the head.
Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'll go get a pic of the insert in a few


----------



## tommied (Aug 1, 2015)

I guess the biggest problem you have is those of us that use this size already own several. Boring bar holders in general are about worthless. A well used bar is usually to springy so it want sell either. I know a lot of big shops that closed years back and that filled the limited market with this stuff. Good luck.


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2015)

So it might turn into something else , I do have a forge and anvil , any ideas
Thanks


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 1, 2015)

It does use a TPG insert, and I suspect the suffix "VD" means Vibration Damping. The screw I see on the bottom probably indicates an interchangeable head, for grooving, or a different insert, etc. 

If I weren't trying to sell off some of my stuff right now, I'd be interested. I do have a few bars of that size, and bigger, but can't do anything right now. 

But please don't forge it into something else so quickly. It's a valuable bar.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 1, 2015)

Doing a little internet searching, I found this bit of information on the boring bar.

LF-1220VD 1 11/16 CRIDEX BORE BAR CRITERION, Heavy-Duty Indexable Boring Bars  Minimum Bore Diameter: 1-11/16  Overall Length: 20  Shank Diameter: 1-1/2  Insert Style: TPG

I've seen a few of this style of boring bar in past years.  Nobody wanted to use them in the shops I worked in. I should have grabbed them when I had the chance.  I don't believe Criterion makes this style anymore.

EDIT: They do show it in their catalog.  And Tony is correct, it is a vibration damping bar.

15905 LF-1220VD 1.687 1.500 20.00 .843 TPG-431 CBT-16N F-1212C

What ever you do, DO NOT CUT it off and make it shorter.  You will find out quickly what's on the inside that makes it vibration dampening....

I'm interested in buying it. Send me a PM on what you like to get for it.


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok it's too hot to be forging things , can anyone suggest a eBay price for the bar and 4 aloris ca tool holders. 
I can't imagine they were very cheep to buy, but maybe a trade I could use a 5c collet holder without plastic bushing and some U.S. Double end mills ,a rotary table would be nice ,here is a pic of CA stuff I'll never need ( I hope)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 needing to clear off some bench space 
thanks
Derrick


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a couple of 5C collet bushings.  What taper do you need on the outside? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 1, 2015)

Pm me a price for the bar only


----------



## 97r82 (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you still have these holders and the bar? If so I would be interested. I have a CA toolpost but no holders yet for my old Sebastian lathe.
thanks
jesse


----------



## dlane (Sep 23, 2015)

97r82 sent pm
I have 3ca holders 
Also 
1- cx-5
1- bxa-6


----------

